# wallpaper request



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

My wife and I just bought new Orbeas. I got a blue Opal and she got a blue Onix. So far we LOVE them!

I've searched the internet and this site for wallpaper with no luck. Does anyone out there have any wallpaper making skills? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Take your pictures*

at high resolution. Put them on your computer. Usually with a PC you can right click on the image and put it as your wall paper. 

How did you build your opal? Mine is posted, just got her built up last week and really like it.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

That's probably what I'll end up doing....if I can find a nice scenic location to take the picture at. Don't want the garage in the background.  

My build was unimaginative as it was a complete bike build by the shop. It's full dura ace with Rolf Vigor wheels. I absolutely love it though! I rode the Trek 5.9, a specialized, and a Giant before deciding on the Orbea Opal. This thing practically sprints up hills by itself. The stiff frame is sweet.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

Here they are!


----------

